# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  seeds=

## Rrjeti

Seeds=Burime

----------


## Edmond.S

Mund te quhet ashtu !Vertet,te perkthehet ne shqip,peson njefare eufemizmi !Me mire le te mbetet ne origjinal !

----------


## Apollyon

Seeds = Farëra

Te pakten kshu e kam msu te farmville.. lol

----------


## Rrjeti

Përdorimi i fjalës mvaret c´rast përdoret dhe në cilën fjali: Ja 3 shembuj nga një softuer;
Max seeds per torrent default [0: unlimited] 
Export HTTP seed URLs to clipboard
{TableColumn.header.seeds}

----------


## Rrjeti

> Seeds = Farëra
> 
> Te pakten kshu e kam msu te farmville.. lol


Përdorimi i fjalës mvaret në c´rast përdoret dhe në cilën fjali: Ja 3 shembuj nga një softuer;
1-Max seeds per torrent default [0: unlimited] 
2-Export HTTP seed URLs to clipboard
3-{TableColumn.header.seeds}

Andaj *Seeds* përkthehet si *Burime*.

----------

